# CPMA CEUs



## AliciaFahlsing (Dec 7, 2016)

What is an inexpensive way to get CPMA CEUs? I don't want to have to pay $50 for two CEUs..
Thanks for your input!! 

Alicia


----------



## msnbabs001 (Dec 8, 2016)

I emailed to AAPC for help with CPMA as well a few months ago.  The following was part of their email back.  If you watch these videos and do the quiz you can get 2 CEUS.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Free Webinar Series: Essentials for ICD-10-CM

You can either watch the video and complete the quiz or listen to the MP3 audio while following along with the slides then complete the quiz.

Part 1 (1.0 CEU)

•	Video: http://aapcmarketing.s3.amazonaws.com/ICD10/CMA/Essentials_Part1.html[aapcmarketing.s3.amazonaws.com]
•	MP3 Audio: https://aapcmarketing.s3.amazonaws.com/ICD10/CMA/Essentials_Part1.mp3[aapcmarketing.s3.amazonaws.com]
•	Slides: https://aapcmarketing.s3.amazonaws.com/ICD10/CMA/CMA_Essentials_Part1.pdf[aapcmarketing.s3.amazonaws.com]
•	Quiz: https://www.aapc.com/MemberArea/PurchasedItem.aspx?eid=672&case=1956[aapc.com]

Part 2 (1.0 CEU)

•	Video: http://aapcmarketing.s3.amazonaws.com/ICD10/CMA/Essentials_Part2.html[aapcmarketing.s3.amazonaws.com]
•	MP3 Audio: https://aapcmarketing.s3.amazonaws.com/ICD10/CMA/Essentials_Part2.mp3[aapcmarketing.s3.amazonaws.com]
•	Slides: https://aapcmarketing.s3.amazonaws.com/ICD10/CMA/CMA_Essentials_Part2.pdf[aapcmarketing.s3.amazonaws.com]
•	Quiz: https://www.aapc.com/MemberArea/PurchasedItem.aspx?eid=673&case=1958[aapc.com]


----------



## upanyamohan@gmail.com (Dec 13, 2016)

*Thank you soooooo much*

Thanks for the links whic i have been seraching since months


----------

